# Need for Speed Shift Steuerung



## eXtrem-Nvidia-User (23. November 2009)

Guten Tag, 

ich wollte euch mal fragen : Wie zockt Ihr Need for Speed Shift?

Danke schon mal im vorraus !


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

[X]_Lenkrad_

VPP Steering Wheel FTW!!!!


----------



## TMJK (23. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

[X]Lenkrad

Logitech G25


----------



## Ratty0815 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

[x] Gamepad

Habe mir endlich nach sehr langem überlegen den XBox 360 Wireless für Pc geholt (Extra für Shift) und muss sagen das es zwar schon ein paar Runden gedauert hat bis ich mich an das Ding gewöhnt habe, aber inzwischen nicht mehr missen möchte.
Inzwischen schaff ich aber auch in meinem älteren Renn Games bessere Zeiten als jemals zuvor.

Daher bin ich voll & ganz zufrieden.

Wollte mir zwar evtl. auch ein Lenkrad besorgen aber dann kam dann doch noch der Aspekt das dieser wiederum "nur" für die Renngameserie zu gebrauchen ist. Und da ich mich nicht nur auf ein Genre eingeschossen habe wurde es ein Pad.

so Long...


----------



## No0dle (23. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

[x]Gamepad (XBOX360 Controller und nur Cockpitperspektive)

Warum?
Gamepad, weil ich kein Lenkrad besitze und die Steuerung mit Tastatur zu unpräzise ist.
Cockpit, weil sich bei Shift das Fahren mit Außenkamera aufgrund des (meiner Meinung nach) extrem komischen Fahrzeugverhaltens seltsam anfühlt.


----------



## midnight (23. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

Xbox 360-Pad lebe hoch. Für ein Lenkrad bin ich einfach nicht interessiert genug.

so far


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (23. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

Gamepad da PS3


----------



## feivel (25. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

allerdings bis jetzt nur die demo: heckansicht (spiel immer so) und mit einem xbox 360 gamepad.


----------



## heartcell (25. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

[x] tastatur, aber leider auch nur die demo.
      wohl gemerkt, "noch" die demo


----------



## Sesfontain (26. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

[X]Mittlerweile mit Gamepad(XBOX360)
bringt ordentlich was im Vergleich zur Sidewinder Tasta


----------



## ']UDP[' (26. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

[x] Tastertur 
aber manchmal auch mit dem Gappad aber eher mit der Tastertur


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

[x] Xbox 360 Wireless Controller


----------



## theLamer (26. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

Gamepad (Saitek)


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

Lenkrad, ala G25 von logitech


----------



## vin vom Dorf (26. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

[X] Lenkrad (seit 3 Tagen) 

Hab sonst auch mitm Xbox360 Pad gezockt und habe mir dann aber gebraucht ein Logitech Driving Force Pro geholt - ein echtes Schnäppchen, da es qualitativ fast an das G25 rankommt (wer braucht schon ne H-Schaltung )

Ich kann nicht mehr ohne Lenkrad, hätte vorher auch nie gedacht dass das so ein riesen Unterschied zu nem Pad ist!


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

gamepad, da ich ne PS3 hab... auf der zock ich dann auch das game


----------



## maiggoh (27. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

Lenkrad und zwa s G25 dass ich nichmehr missen möchte


----------



## computertod (27. November 2009)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Steruerung*

[X]Mit der Tastatur
da ich nix anderes hab, is aber grausam...


----------



## grubsnek (4. Dezember 2009)

[x] _Gamepad_

Xbox 360 Controller for Windows

damit lässt es sich ganz gut im Kreis fahren


----------



## MaxMax (4. Dezember 2009)

[x] Lenkrad Porsche Turbo Wheel 

In ~2 stunden stufe 5 freigeschalten


----------



## der Türke (4. Dezember 2009)

Xbox 360 Controller (PC version)


----------



## Razor44 (3. Februar 2010)

Logitech Momo Racing Wheel

Sehr zufrieden.


----------

